# Decent coffee between The British Museum and Seven Dials.



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

As the title says really.

I know it's a bit of long shot, but we're going to the Munch exhibition at The British Museum and was hoping to have a stop off somewhere between there and The Hawksmoor at Seven Dials.


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

i think best would be Monmouth coffee.


----------

